# New To Catering And In Need Of Guidance



## mmfood (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi everyone! Going to get some help and advice here. 

I'm not a professional. I mostly cook at home for my family, but have played the occasional chef/caterer for friends. I'd say I haven't prepared a spread for more than 12-15 people. 
I was recently asked if I could cater for a retirement ceremony of 60 heads. Three client wants me to prepare Hawaiian cuisine (which is my specialty) that includes:
kalua pork with cabbage
Slider Loco mocos (rice, beef patty, over easy egg with gravy)
Hawaiian style macaroni salad

The Kalua pig and mac salad aren't an issue. The Loco mocos however, I'm not sure what I can do for that for 60 people. The over easy egg is what makes the dish.

Has anyone had experience with this kind of thing? Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

Some dishes don't work well for off premise catering--you will need a large griddle for 60 eggs---they can be rented---have you tried the dish with poached eggs?  At least that could be done without renting a griddle.


----------



## mmfood (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you.

I haven't tried it, But that sounds like a good idea. 

Would you know how well poached eggs would stand for 3-4 hours? (not just out in the open or anything like that)
I considered using quail eggs, since it's for sliders, but I don't think having a griddle is feasible - especially since the other two dishes are basically buffet style.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

There are things that just don't hold , from both a standpoint of quality and safety.
I like the idea of poached but instead of the buffet line maybe an action station?

mimi


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

What are the facilities like where the ceremony is being held? What equipment is available for you to use? Buffet service? If buffet, time frame that the buffet will be available for guests to go through.


----------



## mmfood (Mar 9, 2015)

the venue is basically a banquet hall. No kitchen amenities. Tables and electric outlets is pretty much all that's available. It's set for 10am-12pm, so it's fairly short. 
I think for what the client is asking for, I'd pretty much have to make an action station huh? He is dead set on having the dish in traditional way.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

mmfood said:


> He is dead set on having the dish in traditional way.


I can't blame him, poached just ain't the same as a sunny side up for loco moco. It just ain't. 

I would probably go with a last minute frying using at least a couple of portable propane burners. I would try to be ahead of the guests by a few minutes as I think a true action station would back up a little. Do them last minute, assemble the loco moco, into a hotel pan, into a chafer as the guests start to go through the line.
[product="27556"]Update International Pc 1113 Portable Butane Cooker [/product]


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Think about setting your station away from the main buffet line.....
Won't slow the main line down and maybe the guests will see to wait a bit (some will seat themselves and start eating) and not mob you.
You will need extra plates and at least forks for this set up.

mimi 

OBTW be sure to add in all extra expenses.
After all your customer is insisting, right?


----------



## miketoh (Oct 30, 2014)

First and foremost, do you have a "license to serve?"  Most municipalities require  a food service license and a Serve Safe certificate.  "Catering" for friends and family when you do not charge will usually not require a license, etc.  However, once you BILL/CHARGE for services and food, your operation falls into the public sector and will need to be prepared in a certified or approved kitchen by your local health department.


----------



## mmfood (Mar 9, 2015)

thanks everyone! 

I have most of the requirements, and will have all by the time of the event. So I'm glad I got a 3 month notice! 
All of my "jobs" before were more like being a personal chef, and a lot of them I didn't ask for compensation. I figured maybe I give being legit a try.


----------

